# داستان گمنام محافظوں کی



## Kompromat

شہید ہونے والی آئی ایس آئی آفیسر کو داعش نے نہیں پنجابی طالبان نے شہید کیا ہے۔ شرٹ کی بیک سائیڈ پہ لکھی ہوئی تحریر جسے عربی انداز میں لکھنے کی کوشش کی گئی ہے وہ اردو اندازِتحریر ہے عربی نہیں۔ بچے کھچے پنجابی طالبان جو ٹی ٹی پی کے ہیں وہ داعش کا نام استعمال کر رہے ہیں جس کے پیچھے دو بڑے مقاصد ہیں۔ ان کو کنٹرول کرنے والے عالمی سطح پر یہ تاثر دینا چاہتے ہیں کہ داعش پاکستان میں بہت فعال ہو چکی ہے۔ تا کہ پرامن پاکستان کے متعلق جو تاثر دنیا میں قائم ہو رہا ہے وہ مسخ ہو سکے۔ دوسرا مقصد یہ ہے کہ پاکستان میں داعش کی تشہیر اس انداز سے کی جائے کہ شام و عراق میں لڑنے والے جتھے جو داعش کی پیروی میں لڑ رہے ہیں وہ یہاں کا رخ کریں۔ اسطرح جوجنگ وہاں مسلط ہے وہ پھیل کر یہاں آجائے

ساری زندگی گمنامی میں رہ کر ہماری حفاظت کرنے والے عام طور پر گمنامی میں شہید ہو جاتے ہیں۔ ہمیں پتہ تک نہیں چلتا اور وہ ہم پہ قربان ہو چکے ہیں۔ ہمارے فوجی جوان جب شہید ہوتے ہیں ہمیں پتہ ہوتا ہے کہ ہمارے لیے اور اس ملک کےلیے شہید ہوئے ہیں، ہم فخر سے دنیا کو بتا سکتے ہیں کہ دیکھو ہمارے دفاع پہ متعین کتنے شوق سے اللہ کی راہ میں جان دے دیتے ہیں۔ لیکن اس گمنام دستے کے لوگ وہ عظیم ترین مجاہد ہیں جن کی شہادت پر اکثر ہماری دعائیں بھی ان کو نہیں ملتیں، پتہ ہے کیوں؟ ہمیں پتہ ہی نہیں ہوتا وہ کب کس لمحے اللہ کی رضا کی خاطر ہم پر قربان ہو گئے ہیں۔

ان شہداء کا مقام و مرتبہ اتنا عظیم اور بلند ہے کہ ہم گماں تک بھی نہیں کر سکتے۔ اور ان کا مقام ہمارے دلوں میں اتنا زیادہ کہ بیان کےلیے شائد لفظ بھی نہ مل پائیں۔ میرے پاس لفظ اور آنکھوں میں آنسو ہیں محض ان شہداء کو پیش کرنے کےلیے۔ بڑا غریب سا محسوس کر رہا ہوں خود کو۔ دینے والے ہمارے لیے اپنی جان دے کر چلے جاتے ہیں اور ہم چاہنے کے باوجود فقط دعا کے سوا ان کو کچھ بھی نہیں دے پاتے۔ واقفِ حال لوگ جانتے ہیں، کچھ اس ملک کےلیے شہید ہوئے اور ان کے بیوی بچوں کو شہادت تک نہیں پتہ تھا کہ یہ عجیب و غریب سودا کر چکے ہیں۔ یہ اپنی جان کے بدلے ہماری بقاء اور ہماری حفاظت کا سودا کر چکے ہیں۔ کچھ ایسے بھی ہیں جو اپنی زندگی میں اپنے اہل و عیال سے وعدہ لے لیتے ہیں کہ دیکھو فرض بہت بھاری ہے۔ وعدہ کرو اگر کبھی میں فرض کی راہ میں قربان ہو گیا تو میرے بعد کبھی افسوس نہیں کرنا کہ بے مقصد جان سے گیا۔

خدارا ان شہادتوں کا رائیگاں مت جانے دینا۔ جو حفاظت پہ متعین ہیں وہ روز شہید ہو رہے ہیں۔ کچھ کا آپ کو پتہ چل جاتا ہے کچھ کا نہیں۔ یہ جنگ ہماری بقاء کی آخری جنگ ہے۔ امن کے دشمن اگر جیت گئے تو ہماری نسلوں اور اسلام کی شناخت مٹا دیں۔ ہمیں ان کے ساتھ مل کے لڑنے کی ضرورت ہے جو ہمارے پسینے کی جگہ اپنا خون گراتے ہیں۔ کیا یہ سچ نہیں ہے کہ ہم میں اکثر ملا فضل اللہ جیسے لوگوں کو عالمِ دین سمجھتے تھے؟ اور کیا یہ سچ نہیں ہے کہ اب بھی ہم میں وہ لوگ موجود ہیں جو داعش کی بیعت کرنے والے مولوی عبدالعزیز کو عالمِ دین سمجھتے ہیں؟ یہ جنگ ہم سب کے لڑنے کی ہے۔

خود سے وعدہ کروکہ اپنے محافظوں کے ساتھ کھڑے ہو کر لڑو گے۔ ان شہداء کو جو ہمارے لیے قربان ہوتے ہیں خراجِ تحسین دینے کا صرف ایک طریقہ ہے کہ ہم ان کی قربانیوں کو رائیگاں نہیں کریں گے۔ ہم کبھی کسی ایسے انسان کو عالمِ دین نہیں کہیں گے جو اسلام کا ترجمہ دھشت گردی، وحشت اور بربریت کے الفاظ میں کرتا ہے۔ خود سے وعدہ لو کہ ہم کبھی کسی ایسے انسان کا ساتھ نہیں دیں گے جو انسانیت کے دشمن کو انسانیت کا دشمن کہنے میں ہچکچاتا ہے۔

تحریر: سنگین زادران​

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## Hassan Guy

Can we get like a translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dastaan

إِنَّا للهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎‎


*Agency official kidnapped in Multan*
THE NEWSPAPER'S STAFF CORRESPONDENT — PUBLISHED Jun 17, 2014 06:52am






MULTAN: An official of an intelligence agency was kidnapped here on Monday morning.

District Coordination Officer Zahid Saleem Gondal said Umer Mubeen Jilani, an inspector in ISI’s anti-terrorism wing, was kidnapped when he left his house in Garden Town for his office.

SSP Operations Saifullah Khattak said seven armed men kidnapped Mr Jilani at about 8:30am.

According to him, saying anything about the motive behind the kidnapping would be premature as police and other intelligence agencies had just started the investigation.

ADVERTISEMENT
Mr Jilani is son of Zahid Husain Jilani who is a retired civil servant and has reportedly served as director general of the Cholistan Development Authority and director of Anti-Corruption.

Mr Jilani is a nephew of Chief Justice of Pakistan Tassaduq Husain Jilani.

According to eyewitnesses, two kidnappers were wearing black shirts similar to those worn by police. They said he put up resistance and also clashed with the kidnappers.

Law-enforcement agencies cordoned off the area and launched a search operation.

Pickets were established at the city’s exit and entry points.

No FIR of the incident was lodged till late evening.

This is the second reported case of kidnapping of an ISI official in over two weeks. A havaldar of the agency was kidnapped from Defence, Lahore, on May 31.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1113190


*Blood stained body of a secret agency employee was found in Multan*
MULTAN, March 4th: Body of an inspector of Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) Omar Mubeen Jilani was found in front of Pakistan Television Centre Multan on Saturday morning. He was tortured to death. Omar Mubeen Jilani,a nephew of former Chief Justice of Pakistan Syed Tasadduq Hussain Jilani was kidnapped by unidentified persons on June 16,2014 from Garden town Multan when he was on duty.Police and other law enforcing agencies searched him everywhere and took a number of suspects in custody but all in vain. But his blood stained body was found just one day before the Pakistan Super League final to be held at Lahore on March 5th. The killers have written on his back their identification as "Daesh" name of slain Omar Mubeen Jilani and date of kidnapping on June 16,2014.Police have encircled the area and started combing operation in nearby localities.


http://southpunjabnews.blogspot.com/2017/03/blood-stained-body-of-secret-agency.html

Mr Jilani is a nephew of Chief Justice of Pakistan Tassaduq Husain Jilani.
he was kidnapped in 2014.
timing is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TMA

Dastaan said:


> إِنَّا للهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎‎
> 
> 
> *Agency official kidnapped in Multan*
> THE NEWSPAPER'S STAFF CORRESPONDENT — PUBLISHED Jun 17, 2014 06:52am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MULTAN: An official of an intelligence agency was kidnapped here on Monday morning.
> 
> District Coordination Officer Zahid Saleem Gondal said Umer Mubeen Jilani, an inspector in ISI’s anti-terrorism wing, was kidnapped when he left his house in Garden Town for his office.
> 
> SSP Operations Saifullah Khattak said seven armed men kidnapped Mr Jilani at about 8:30am.
> 
> According to him, saying anything about the motive behind the kidnapping would be premature as police and other intelligence agencies had just started the investigation.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> Mr Jilani is son of Zahid Husain Jilani who is a retired civil servant and has reportedly served as director general of the Cholistan Development Authority and director of Anti-Corruption.
> 
> Mr Jilani is a nephew of Chief Justice of Pakistan Tassaduq Husain Jilani.
> 
> According to eyewitnesses, two kidnappers were wearing black shirts similar to those worn by police. They said he put up resistance and also clashed with the kidnappers.
> 
> Law-enforcement agencies cordoned off the area and launched a search operation.
> 
> Pickets were established at the city’s exit and entry points.
> 
> No FIR of the incident was lodged till late evening.
> 
> This is the second reported case of kidnapping of an ISI official in over two weeks. A havaldar of the agency was kidnapped from Defence, Lahore, on May 31.
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1113190
> 
> 
> *Blood stained body of a secret agency employee was found in Multan*
> MULTAN, March 4th: Body of an inspector of Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) Omar Mubeen Jilani was found in front of Pakistan Television Centre Multan on Saturday morning. He was tortured to death. Omar Mubeen Jilani,a nephew of former Chief Justice of Pakistan Syed Tasadduq Hussain Jilani was kidnapped by unidentified persons on June 16,2014 from Garden town Multan when he was on duty.Police and other law enforcing agencies searched him everywhere and took a number of suspects in custody but all in vain. But his blood stained body was found just one day before the Pakistan Super League final to be held at Lahore on March 5th. The killers have written on his back their identification as "Daesh" name of slain Omar Mubeen Jilani and date of kidnapping on June 16,2014.Police have encircled the area and started combing operation in nearby localities.
> 
> 
> http://southpunjabnews.blogspot.com/2017/03/blood-stained-body-of-secret-agency.html
> 
> Mr Jilani is a nephew of Chief Justice of Pakistan Tassaduq Husain Jilani.
> he was kidnapped in 2014.
> timing is important.


These guys must be powerful if they can kidnap an ISI employee and murder him.


----------



## Vortex

Why ISI's agents/officials are not kept.... secret ?


----------



## RescueRanger

Vortex said:


> Why ISI's agents/officials are not kept.... secret ?


Ofc they are, you think they walk around with black shirts with ISI printed on them. Espionage is a dangerous business.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sady

It is a murky business. Lashkar e Jhangavi and Punjabi Taliban resided in grey area with respect to being enemies or assets. They have a very complicated and convoluted relationship with ISI.


----------



## Vortex

RescueRanger, i know they are not walking with ISI written on their shalwar kameez.

But it's not the first time we heard about agent been kidnapped.... There should be at least some sort of protection...


----------



## VCheng

RescueRanger said:


> Ofc they are, you think they walk around with black shirts with ISI printed on them. Espionage is a dangerous business.



The perpetrators will be caught, sooner or later, I am sure. Until the next round, such is the murky game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

More horrid details...


*Body found with ‘Daesh Al-Bakistan’ written on victim’s dress*
THE NEWSPAPER'S STAFF CORRESPONDENT — UPDATED about an hour ago
MULTAN: The bullet-riddled body of a man who had been kidnapped over two years ago was found near the Cotton Research Centre on the Old Shujabad Road here on Saturday.

Umer Mubeen Jilani, 33, was kidnapped by seven armed men on June 16, 2014, when he left his house in Garden Town for his office at around 8.30am.

Wrapped in a black plastic bag, the body was dressed in an orange uniform similar to the ones worn by prisoners at the US military’s Guantanamo Bay detention camp.

According to official sources, the following words were written with a black marker on the orange uniform: ‘Daesh Al-Bakistan’, ‘Inspector Umer Mubeen Jilani’ and ‘Tareekh Aghwa (June 16, 2014)’.

Daesh is the Arabic acronym for the militant Islamic State group.

Police shifted the body to the Nishtar Hospital for a post-mortem examination.

According to the initial report, the victim was hit by five bullets — two in the back and one each in the head, right arm and left leg.

Umer Jilani was a son of Zahid Husain Jilani, a retired civil servant who had reportedly served as the director general of the Cholistan Development Authority.

His funeral was held in the Kotla Raham Ali Shah area of Jotai tehsil in Muzaffargarh district later in the day.

The victim was said to be a relative of former chief justice Tassaduq Hussain Jillani whose family members attended the funeral.

_Published in Dawn, March 5th, 2017_



https://www.dawn.com/news/1318545/body-found-with-daesh-al-bakistan-written-on-victims-dress


----------



## Waqar Razzaq

Horus said:


> شہید ہونے والی آئی ایس آئی آفیسر کو داعش نے نہیں پنجابی طالبان نے شہید کیا ہے۔ شرٹ کی بیک سائیڈ پہ لکھی ہوئی تحریر جسے عربی انداز میں لکھنے کی کوشش کی گئی ہے وہ اردو اندازِتحریر ہے عربی نہیں۔ بچے کھچے پنجابی طالبان جو ٹی ٹی پی کے ہیں وہ داعش کا نام استعمال کر رہے ہیں جس کے پیچھے دو بڑے مقاصد ہیں۔ ان کو کنٹرول کرنے والے عالمی سطح پر یہ تاثر دینا چاہتے ہیں کہ داعش پاکستان میں بہت فعال ہو چکی ہے۔ تا کہ پرامن پاکستان کے متعلق جو تاثر دنیا میں قائم ہو رہا ہے وہ مسخ ہو سکے۔ دوسرا مقصد یہ ہے کہ پاکستان میں داعش کی تشہیر اس انداز سے کی جائے کہ شام و عراق میں لڑنے والے جتھے جو داعش کی پیروی میں لڑ رہے ہیں وہ یہاں کا رخ کریں۔ اسطرح جوجنگ وہاں مسلط ہے وہ پھیل کر یہاں آجائے
> 
> ساری زندگی گمنامی میں رہ کر ہماری حفاظت کرنے والے عام طور پر گمنامی میں شہید ہو جاتے ہیں۔ ہمیں پتہ تک نہیں چلتا اور وہ ہم پہ قربان ہو چکے ہیں۔ ہمارے فوجی جوان جب شہید ہوتے ہیں ہمیں پتہ ہوتا ہے کہ ہمارے لیے اور اس ملک کےلیے شہید ہوئے ہیں، ہم فخر سے دنیا کو بتا سکتے ہیں کہ دیکھو ہمارے دفاع پہ متعین کتنے شوق سے اللہ کی راہ میں جان دے دیتے ہیں۔ لیکن اس گمنام دستے کے لوگ وہ عظیم ترین مجاہد ہیں جن کی شہادت پر اکثر ہماری دعائیں بھی ان کو نہیں ملتیں، پتہ ہے کیوں؟ ہمیں پتہ ہی نہیں ہوتا وہ کب کس لمحے اللہ کی رضا کی خاطر ہم پر قربان ہو گئے ہیں۔
> 
> ان شہداء کا مقام و مرتبہ اتنا عظیم اور بلند ہے کہ ہم گماں تک بھی نہیں کر سکتے۔ اور ان کا مقام ہمارے دلوں میں اتنا زیادہ کہ بیان کےلیے شائد لفظ بھی نہ مل پائیں۔ میرے پاس لفظ اور آنکھوں میں آنسو ہیں محض ان شہداء کو پیش کرنے کےلیے۔ بڑا غریب سا محسوس کر رہا ہوں خود کو۔ دینے والے ہمارے لیے اپنی جان دے کر چلے جاتے ہیں اور ہم چاہنے کے باوجود فقط دعا کے سوا ان کو کچھ بھی نہیں دے پاتے۔ واقفِ حال لوگ جانتے ہیں، کچھ اس ملک کےلیے شہید ہوئے اور ان کے بیوی بچوں کو شہادت تک نہیں پتہ تھا کہ یہ عجیب و غریب سودا کر چکے ہیں۔ یہ اپنی جان کے بدلے ہماری بقاء اور ہماری حفاظت کا سودا کر چکے ہیں۔ کچھ ایسے بھی ہیں جو اپنی زندگی میں اپنے اہل و عیال سے وعدہ لے لیتے ہیں کہ دیکھو فرض بہت بھاری ہے۔ وعدہ کرو اگر کبھی میں فرض کی راہ میں قربان ہو گیا تو میرے بعد کبھی افسوس نہیں کرنا کہ بے مقصد جان سے گیا۔
> 
> خدارا ان شہادتوں کا رائیگاں مت جانے دینا۔ جو حفاظت پہ متعین ہیں وہ روز شہید ہو رہے ہیں۔ کچھ کا آپ کو پتہ چل جاتا ہے کچھ کا نہیں۔ یہ جنگ ہماری بقاء کی آخری جنگ ہے۔ امن کے دشمن اگر جیت گئے تو ہماری نسلوں اور اسلام کی شناخت مٹا دیں۔ ہمیں ان کے ساتھ مل کے لڑنے کی ضرورت ہے جو ہمارے پسینے کی جگہ اپنا خون گراتے ہیں۔ کیا یہ سچ نہیں ہے کہ ہم میں اکثر ملا فضل اللہ جیسے لوگوں کو عالمِ دین سمجھتے تھے؟ اور کیا یہ سچ نہیں ہے کہ اب بھی ہم میں وہ لوگ موجود ہیں جو داعش کی بیعت کرنے والے مولوی عبدالعزیز کو عالمِ دین سمجھتے ہیں؟ یہ جنگ ہم سب کے لڑنے کی ہے۔
> 
> خود سے وعدہ کروکہ اپنے محافظوں کے ساتھ کھڑے ہو کر لڑو گے۔ ان شہداء کو جو ہمارے لیے قربان ہوتے ہیں خراجِ تحسین دینے کا صرف ایک طریقہ ہے کہ ہم ان کی قربانیوں کو رائیگاں نہیں کریں گے۔ ہم کبھی کسی ایسے انسان کو عالمِ دین نہیں کہیں گے جو اسلام کا ترجمہ دھشت گردی، وحشت اور بربریت کے الفاظ میں کرتا ہے۔ خود سے وعدہ لو کہ ہم کبھی کسی ایسے انسان کا ساتھ نہیں دیں گے جو انسانیت کے دشمن کو انسانیت کا دشمن کہنے میں ہچکچاتا ہے۔
> 
> تحریر: سنگین زادران​


Assalam o alaikum ,

Allah tabarak wa taala shaheed k darjaat buland farmae or jannat me aala maqaam ata farmae aamen. In samait baqi shuhda ke bhu darjaat buland hon. Aamen. Aapne jin 2 maulvion k lye likha k unhe apki nazar me sahi nhe smjhna chahye yani maulvi fazlulla, or abdul aziz k ap khilaaf han. MashaAllah hamkhyaal han aap to mohtaram aapko chahye or agencies ko chahye na k zara lal masjidon ka koi mustaqil anjaam sochye? Me karachi se hun. Musharrf sahb ne 1 lal masjid khatam krni chahi. Lekn aj karachi lahore me kai 100 red mosques tameer hochuki han. Pakriye unke khateeb ko. Dekhye unki tadrees, q han in red mosques k gates pe lock? Or q inki walls 9 feet unchi han. Ye sab kaun check karega ? Public intelligence kregi? Or kya sirf intrlligence se kaam ban jaega ? Action kab lia jaega haq nawaz jhangvi jeson k khilaaf ya isi trhan election larne ki b inhe ijazat milegi, or army apne bacche phir marwae gi inkay hathon, kya dubara ksi 16 december ka wait kia jaraha ha. 70 hazar shahadaten huin han is mulq me aman ki koshishon k dauran. Isme hamari fauj or ham awam sab shamil han khudaara kuch karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

RIP our Hero

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkworks

Nothing surprising its simple logic : multiple agencies are operating in pakistan , so its work of one of agency it can be RAW , CIA , MOSSAD , MI6 or Afghan intel ... so Lets say RAW kidnapped him and then kill and then write DAESH on his shirt ...


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

TMA said:


> These guys must be powerful if they can kidnap an ISI employee and murder him.


They are not Powerful its our ISI who got them, they giving their lives for us and not letting them any room in Pakistan imagin whole NATO is next door along with our bloodiest enemy and our agencies not letting them survive in Pak. On the other side indian situation is wrost 
Terrorists last effort of survival is to hands on with those who are after them. They are deying and we sud push them hard as nation to wipe their dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Punjab operation is working.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

darkworks said:


> Nothing surprising its simple logic : multiple agencies are operating in pakistan , so its work of one of agency it can be RAW , CIA , MOSSAD , MI6 or Afghan intel ... so Lets say RAW kidnapped him and then kill and then write DAESH on his shirt ...



The enemy is getting desperate.


----------



## greater-pakistan

Horus said:


> بہت اعلی تحریر سنگین زادران
> فواد خان​


----------



## Mrc

Rest in peace soldier


----------



## Qamar uz Zaman Jami

إِنَّا للهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎‎

*Aye Watan Pyare Watan Pak Watan Pak Watan *



 
*Aye Watan Pyare Watan Pak Watan Pak Watan,*

*Ae Mere Pyare Watan,*

*Tujh Se Hai Meri Tamanaon Ki Dunia Pur Noor,*

*Azm Mera Kahein Mere Irada Hai Ghayouoor,*

*Meri Hasti Mein Ana Hai Meri Masti Mein Shaoor,*

*Jan Fiza Mera Takhayoul Hai To Shireen Hai Sukhan,*

*Aye Mere Pyare Watan,*

*Too Dil Afroz Baharon Ka Taro Taza Chaman,*

*Too Mehakte Howe Phoolon Ka Suhana Gulshan,*

*Too Nawarez Ana Dil Ka Bahari Masqan,*

*Rang-O-Ahang Se Mamoor Tere Koho Chaman,*

*Aye Mere Pyare Watan,*

*Mera Dil Teri Tamanaon Ka Jan Bakhsh Daiyar,*

*Mera Seena Teri Hurmat Ka Hai Sangeen Hisar,*

*Mere Mehboob Watan,*

*Tujh Pe Agar Jan Ho Nisar Mein Ye Samjhon Ga,*

*Thikane Laga Sarmaya-e-Tan,*

*Aye Mere Pyare Watan................!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

RIP to the silent warrior!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

RIP/


----------



## Bratva

RescueRanger said:


> The enemy is getting desperate.



When was the enemy not desperate ? Their desperation yielded results, their STF and MSG uncovered ISI operatives and caused the elimination of ISI Islamabad region director of brigadier rank in Sarghoda, Elimination of ISI Sindh lead CT team leader, Active field operative Inspector in multan and Ex Regional director Of ISI in peshawar and countless other faceless, nameless agents who let their guard down and did not spot a tail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Bratva said:


> When was the enemy not desperate ? Their desperation yielded results, their STF and MSG uncovered ISI operatives and caused the elimination of ISI Islamabad region director of brigadier rank in Sarghoda, Elimination of ISI Sindh lead CT team leader, Active field operative Inspector in multan and Ex Regional director Of ISI in peshawar and countless other faceless, nameless agents who let their guard down and did not spot a tail



You don't suspect someone you trust and you can't maintain condition "Orange" all the time.


----------



## peacekeeper77

darkworks said:


> Nothing surprising its simple logic : multiple agencies are operating in pakistan , so its work of one of agency it can be RAW , CIA , MOSSAD , MI6 or Afghan intel ... so Lets say RAW kidnapped him and then kill and then write DAESH on his shirt ...


Cholistan Development Authority ...... right on border with India ...... Red flag about Indian involvement seems imminent


----------



## mughaljee

إِنَّا للهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎‎


----------



## Shah Khalid

TMA said:


> These guys must be powerful if they can kidnap an ISI employee and murder him.



It's Not About Being Powerful Sometimes The Cover Can Be Blown and An Agent Can Be Compromised.This Happens Everywhere.We Do Not Know The Whole Story Yet


----------



## Jahanzaib Irshad

RIP our Hero. sooner or later we will take your revenge


----------



## The Eagle

Unsung heroes, will be remembered but once are not among us, the call of duty indeed. You will be remembered for your services. RIP our Hero.

They are talking to us on a different frequency henceforth, need to raise the level and have to keep ahead. Do not even trust own shadow let alone, trusting others during an unknown hunt in totally different world. Hope that there are tens to fill your place so the opponent will never be at peace.


----------



## touqeer haq

TMA said:


> These guys must be powerful if they can kidnap an ISI employee and murder him.



It's not about they are powerful. His source betrayed him and got him killed


----------



## naqvisyed72

سلام بر شهيد مظلوم
سلام ہو ان مظلوم شہداء پر جن کی وجہ سے ہم امن میں ہیں خدا ان کو شہداۓ کربلا کے ساتھ محشور کرے


----------



## R Wing

RescueRanger said:


> You don't suspect someone you trust and you can't maintain condition "Orange" all the time.





Bratva said:


> When was the enemy not desperate ? Their desperation yielded results, their STF and MSG uncovered ISI operatives and caused the elimination of ISI Islamabad region director of brigadier rank in Sarghoda, Elimination of ISI Sindh lead CT team leader, Active field operative Inspector in multan and Ex Regional director Of ISI in peshawar and countless other faceless, nameless agents who let their guard down and did not spot a tail



Having met some who have served in the CT Wing (including the then-DG), I can confirm that it is a very, very hard job. 

However, regardless of how hard it is, we need to get _even_ better at it. *Very* few countries have had multiple intel agency offices bombed and this many officers killed (or their Army HQ successfully infiltrated and attacked). Pakistan's attitude toward casualties needs to be refined. Even one loss is too much. 

Salute to the brave men and women of the ISI who put their lives on the lines in the most extraordinary ways. I hope the scum who killed this brave son face justice soon.


----------

